# Kwan pattern



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

This is the original Dorsey's Kwan aka the Kwan. Tied on a #4 3407. Craft fur tail. Orange Egg sack material. Dark brown and tan sparkle yarn body. Bead chain eyes. This is how I tie this fly commercially and you can find it at New Smyrna Outfitters.

First tie on the tail and egg sack.









Next tie on the yarn using figure 8 wraps.









Last the eyes. Then trim the yarn to shape, use your bodkin to tease out the fibers in the yarn, then re-trim to clean it up.









Here is another version tied on a #2 hook with lead eyes. The body is palmered EP shrimp dub brush.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Jan, you can post this to the pattern section.

Also Hammer. The "Merkwan" pattern is this exactly, just add the rubber legs like you are tying the Del's Merkin.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good Aaron! Thank you.  What's the orange material?

So, this is the kwan, and the merkwan is this with legs? What do think Flynutt's pattern in the other thread is? Maybe just his own variation? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Looks good Aaron! Thank you.  What's the orange material?
> 
> So, this is the kwan, and the merkwan is this with legs? What do think Flynutt's pattern in the other thread is? Maybe just his own variation?  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


You can buy the orange material at fly shops or on the indardnet. The specific material I used was called Egg yarn FL Orange.

Other questions answers are: Yes this is the Kwan. Yes the Merkwan is the Kwan with legs, and Yes the other pattern was that guys own variation.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Tied a few of your Kwans today Aaron, along with a couple minor variations and some other flies. They're getting a lot easier. Can't wait to try them out on some reds.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice. Make sure to get that egg yarn. Its hard to explain how to tie it on right so you just have to experiment. Unless you want to come down to Edgewater and sit at my desk. I will show you some tricks.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice. Make sure to get that egg yarn. Its hard to explain how to tie it on right so you just have to experiment.


Picked up some egg yarn yesterday, Aaron.  I remembered you saying there was a specific way to tie it on, and I also remembered seeing it done in a video somewhere. Well, I found it again. What do you think of this technique?
http://fishbuzz.tv/?channel=flytie&videofile=fishbuzz/flyfishing/kwan

This is a good site to learn tying techniques, btw. Lots of different patterns demonstrated.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats works. I do it slightly different, but it has about the same results. In his technique it leaves a small bump and on mine there is no transition. Nice and smooth. Just some time experimenting is all you need.


----------

